# Maggots under her skin



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

While a volunteer in the South Pacific, I was lucky enough to be on the same site as the local UNDP vet project. One vet in particular was excellent (some weren't!). It may be worth asking around the ex-pat community.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Ew, ew, ew!

I trust my vet, but I still like to see them doing the procedures if possible. Mine are pretty tolerant and don't mind it.

I'd just do the meds yourself if you can, and make sure you are in the room while the vets do future jabs. You could pretend to be super-anal and ask them to let you jot down the lot numbers from the vaccine vials. Just to make sure she's getting what she is supposed to be getting.


----------



## MyGirlAbby (Oct 15, 2010)

Lilith said:


> Turns out the Advantix also _would have_ protected her against the other problem. Those lumps were tumbu fly maggots under her skin. The doctor squeezed one and a full-sized maggot slid out and started squirming about on the exam table. She had 9 of the suckers. I touched one of the lumps not yet excavated and could feel the thing roll around under her skin. My poor girl!


Oh for the love of all that is Holy! Tumbu flys! I have always wanted to go on Safari but....TUMBU flys! Amy, this totally freaks me out. What else has someone neglected to tell you? They call themselves professionals! I am so sorry you and Lilith have had to endure this. 
As a nurse I tell my patients to be sure to advocate for thier own care and question, re-question and question again. How frustrating that you did that and they still screwed up. I will pray for you both. Now restore my vision of this African region and tell me something wonderful. Are you on the Indian ocean?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

It is the vets responsibility to suggest products..but it is also your responsibility as a pet owner to know what you want for your dog.

For instance, why did you want the 5 in 1 vaccine? Many vaccines can do more harm than good to pets. It's important to do your research on a safe vaccination schedule. Don't always trust your vet to give you the proper information. The more vaccinations they can get out of you..the more they make.

Why would you want to take an 8 week old puppy ANYWHERE at that age? I wouldn't even let them walk around a vet office floor at that age. I cringe when I see baby puppies inside petsmarts or petcos, it's very dangerous.

I've never had a vet put advantage or advantix on my dogs. They always give it to me and I do it at home. I would never expect a vet to administer that.

It sounds like you need a new vet regardless. When I first moved to a new area I made a post on craigslist asking for suggestions for trustworthy vets. I also called other grooming salons to see who they liked. I called several places and asked questions before finally deciding on someone to use..and now I love my vet! It takes awhile to find someone you can really like and trust..but once you do it's a good relationship to have! A good relationship with a vet can be a lifesaver when you need it.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Aidan, I think the problem is that Amy's choice of vets is severely limited in Mozambique ... I agree that it is important to do your own research, even with the best of vets, though. 

Amy - have you considered contraception as an alternative to spaying? I know the early ones were not suitable for long term use, but I believe more recent versions are safe, and give many of the health benefits of spaying in terms of reduced mammary tumours and pyometra. It may be worth talking to your US vet friend about the options.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh that sucks. Good vets are hard to come by. I'm in a small town but i'm fortune to be near a large city so I have lots of options. Although the vet i decided on is actually right in town.

I've had my share of bad vets though..lots of wasted money. It can be frustrating.


----------



## Lilith (Sep 29, 2010)

Aidan said:


> For instance, why did you want the 5 in 1 vaccine? Many vaccines can do more harm than good to pets. It's important to do your research on a safe vaccination schedule. Don't always trust your vet to give you the proper information. The more vaccinations they can get out of you..the more they make.
> 
> Why would you want to take an 8 week old puppy ANYWHERE at that age? I wouldn't even let them walk around a vet office floor at that age. I cringe when I see baby puppies inside petsmarts or petcos, it's very dangerous.



Actually, it's not that I _wanted_ the 5 in 1 vaccine. The vet just told me that's what they give. So I asked what those 5 things were - and they couldn't tell me. So I switched to the 2nd vet. They could answer - the 5-in-1 is: leptospirosis, distemper, canine hepatitis, parinfluenza, & parvovirus. All needed here.

And there's no way I'd take an 8 year old puppy anywhere. That's actually why I asked the vet if it was ok to take her out. I'm sorry to say, but after they couldn't name the 5 vaccines I wanted them to tell me all about parvo and prove themselves to be good vets. Nope. I totally agree with you Aidan - I had the vet come to my home (they do house calls here), and she never went out anywhere. When instead of warning me about parvo that vet told me I could just walk her around down the streets and all was when I dumped that vet for good.

Unfortunately, there are only 2 vet offices here that are at all recommended or used by any of the expats. 

I never considered contraception, but will have to look into it. Thanks to both of you for the comments.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Poor Lil! Please keep us posted on the vet issues.


----------



## Lilith (Sep 29, 2010)

MyGirlAbby said:


> Oh for the love of all that is Holy! Tumbu flys! I have always wanted to go on Safari but....TUMBU flys! Amy, this totally freaks me out. What else has someone neglected to tell you? They call themselves professionals! I am so sorry you and Lilith have had to endure this.
> As a nurse I tell my patients to be sure to advocate for thier own care and question, re-question and question again. How frustrating that you did that and they still screwed up. I will pray for you both. Now restore my vision of this African region and tell me something wonderful. Are you on the Indian ocean?



I hear you. Very few things freak me out, but this did it! 
But obviously I need to learn more and advocate more. 

And yes, we're on the Indian ocean. And yes, it is wonderful! Nothing comes for free, I guess, so to enjoy the gorgeous tropical weather, waving palm trees against sparkling ocean, and fantastic seafood, one gets tumbu flies, malarial mosquitoes, and... well, who knows what else. 

I'm here working on public health, so I already know how difficult it is to keep the kids healthy, but it's a whole new level of challenge with a dog... Part of the problem is that because it IS so hard to keep even the kids healthy, it's a luxury to be able to worry about the dog. Really not a culture that emphasizes dog health.


----------



## Lilith (Sep 29, 2010)

JE-UK said:


> You could pretend to be super-anal and ask them to let you jot down the lot numbers from the vaccine vials. Just to make sure she's getting what she is supposed to be getting.


Good idea!


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

Poor baby :/


----------

